# carpet / flooring



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

I hope I've posted in the right place. Does anyone use carpet runners over the fitted carpet in their MH to protect it. Rich wants to put rubber backed carpet runners in as the fitted carpet we have at present is new and in pristine condition( he's thinking ahead for if we ever sell) also with 2 dogs it will keep them clean. trouble I am having is finding the right size 80 x 130 ans 70 x 160 it also needs to be rubber backed and have a border of rubber apparently so it doesn't curl up or slip. I brought a couple of really nice ones at the weekend but they are not quite the right size and don't have the rubber border. I've googled but all the sites Ive looked at have set sizes and the ones I want are not there. Lin


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Lin
We take all of the carpets up, easier to keep clean.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It will continually creep in one direction Lin, depending on the nap of the carpet. It's a pain in the bum!

I'd either take Steve's advice or just not bother as we do (don't?). If or when we sell the van we shall get a local carpet shop to use the old ones as a pattern, and edge-bind some new ones for us.

Cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Carpet*

Yes I agree with Zebedee,

I recently bought enough carpets to fit out 100 motorhomes of ebay. Cost £50.

Trev


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd either take Steve's advice or just not bother as we do (don't?). If or when we sell the van we shall get a local carpet shop to use the old ones as a pattern, and edge-bind some new ones for us.

Cheers[/quote]

We had new carpets and runners made using the originals as patterns.Cost 50p per foot to have them bound.. we lift them all in the summer ,with the dog its better with the wood effect flooring thats under the carpets and just a couple of runners.

Val


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

HI

We thought of doing same - but after a year or so we haven't done anything about it. The carpets are easy to clean and so much nicer than any overlays. I agree with Zeberdee - may as well just enjoy. The're not too expensive to replace anyway. Our house carpets have been down for 20 years and still look fine with dogs, food and wine spills etc etc - so expect our MH carpets to be good for 5 - 10 years. The only way of keeping a van pristine is not to use it which rather defeats the object of owning one.

Richard


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Forgot to mention:

we had a Coachman VIP caravan for 15 years - before getting a MH. For various reasons, half of the carpet was still covered with the original transparent plastic showroom covering when we got it ready to sell. The kitchen end was uncovered. After cleaning and removing the plastic, prior to selling the van, I was surprised to find that I couldn't see any difference between the cleaned carpet and that which had been under the plastic for 15 + years. Maybe Coachman used v good carpets or else the wear on van carpets is not as much as you would expect

Richard


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone I think Rich is just being a bit protective of his "baby" Lin


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Not really it makes sense ..we went to Portugal with carpets down it was a nightmare trying to get the sand off them.... dog didn't help...we ended up rolling them up and putting them up above the cab it was easier to brush the floor and cooler for the dog.Our original carpets had never been down so we bought a piece and had it cut bound into carpet and runners just goes on with stud fastening when its down ... The floor has wood effect vynell easy to brush and wipe over.I don't like to spend my holidays`s brushing carpets. We had them made thinking it was agood idea but don`t really use them much.

Val


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I have covered all of the original Van Carpet (unremovable) with plastic Carpet protector this is held in place with Gold anodised aluminium carpet edging strip. We then use removable carpet on top.
We did "fit" the removable carpets but as mentioned elsewhere if you are on a dirty or sandy pitch they are a pain to keep vacuuming so we just sling em outside to do it now. Works for us.

Steve


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't disagree with any of the above, but our solution was to buy 'Magimats'. When we bought them we had to buy three in all selected from the sizes they done then (may have changed now). 

These mats are rubber backed and we've found that ours do slip a little despite being cut to fit, but not to any great extent. One of the three mats was for just inside the door and is of the more 'heavy duty' type. A plus is that they can be washed. We found that they were a good compromise between the 'normal' warm carpet and the cold lino. Also found them helpful when we had our dog.

Might be worth a look at their web site.

Regards

bill


----------



## artc (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, try the 'Automobile Trimming Company' some good stuff


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try these
here
terry


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*carpets*

Carpets, Not too good for your health what with all the bugs that reside in them and sand you never get rid of it, bin them and have healthy lungs?


----------



## 128168 (Sep 23, 2009)

*flooring*

Choosing the type of flooring for your motorhome is very important. Safety and its design is what you should consider. _(Advertising removed by Moderators)_ is now here to help you with the matter.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Related point I think........

we have fixed/non removable carpet in our Autotrail (no choice!), and because the van has been used quite a lot this year the pale green carpet has become decidedly grubby...........evidenced by the fact that the piece in the cab, under the removable cab mat, is still covered in protective plastic and is very much lighter!!!

How on earth can we clean the carpet WITHOUT soaking it and thereby potentially damaging the ply flooring beneath??

We thought about hiring a carpet cleaner from Johnsons or some such place but when we used this on the house carpets they were quite wet for a while afterwards......

Hope someone more enlightened than us can help..
Cheers
Carl n Flo


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We are just in the process of having the pale coloured fitted carpets removed from our Autotrail Miami - it has driven us mad trying to keep them clean and having rugs riding up and down so now we have got a great floor fitter to fit Rhino floor - going to cost about £200 but worth it to us. He is managing to fit it all in one peice right through fron to back, good old Vynyl Lionel.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Carl i cleaed our autotrail pale green carpets at the weekend.
I use a ordinary Vax with cleaing solution.
After doing the clean I always go over the carpet agian without the water.
Do this several times drawing the wand slowly and you will be surprised how dry you can get the carpet.

My brother incidently is a profesional carpet cleaner and he maintains that not much water will get thro the carpet anyway.

Cheers 
Dave


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

We replaced all the carpet in our Arto (faded and stained) with Flotex.

Its a cross between carpet and Vinyl, its stain resistant, and can be easily swept with a soft broom. Feels warm and soft on bare feet too. Can be cut with a strong pair of scissors, so fitting is a breeze.

http://www.rugsandthings.co.uk/flotex-flooring

Val


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Original loose fit carpets rolled up and put in attic for when we sell van.
Just bought enough 450mm square carpet tiles off ebay to do 2 vans fitted them last sat took 3hours looks great if we get a dirty tile just take out & replace with new one.

Steve


----------

